# Can I use Goat dewormer concentrate on my dogs??



## malib02 (Nov 5, 2014)

A frind of mine that have goats told me he used goat dewormer on his dogs....is that true...and if it's what's the dosis....I have a Pitt and a lab and 2 small ones maybe 10 # each....help???☺


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Which wormer?


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes you can. I use the Safe-guard suspension for Goats. Try this link. http://www.pitbull-chat.com/showthread.php/109894-Safeguard-Panacur-%28Fenbendazole%29-Dose-for-Dogs

BTW: Welcome to TGS!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

You can use Ivomec as a dewormer and heart worm preventative. Some breeds you cannot though. Look it up or ask your vet. 


You can use safeguard and panacur with any breed safely though. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I give my LGDs about a pearl sized dose of horse ivermectin wormer


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cabinhillboers (Apr 29, 2015)

Buy the safe guard liquid goat wormer. 1 CC per 5#. Works great.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh I would be very careful with the Ivermectin. There are reactions to this in some dog breeds. Aussies are one that may have an fatal reaction to Ivermectin. I would be so very careful on dosage. I wouldnt as we do have an Aussie mix. She has done well with the heartguard but it is so expensive.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

We had our Aussies DNA tested and they have the MDR1 gene that can be affected by Ivermectin (and other wormers). There are quite a few breeds that have this gene but it's easy to search for.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------

